# Curious and worried



## 52flower (Mar 4, 2011)

Although I started in the Coping/Infidelity section and unfortunately made it to the Divorced section, I am posting this question here because I have seen a wealth of information on usages with technology. 

With the advice from many, I got a new cell phone number and have been able to keep it from my ex. Recently I found out he obtained my new number. I know he has tracked other people with an application that allows such and I remember several of you referring this application on to people with Iphones. He has an Iphone(4) and I have a Verizon Droid. Can he track my location now that he knows my number? I am a little worried as I believe he would do so.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

52, I'm not sure about how he could do that but I'm not very phone savvy...

Do you know what the application is called? If you guys still call eachother/text, maybe he can track it that way?


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

He would have to physically get a hold of your phone for 10 minutes to put spyware on it.
Otherwise I can't see how he could get the info on your phone unless he is an account holder or has access to the computer that you sync the phone with.


----------



## HerToo (Oct 3, 2011)

I know the iphone 4 has an application that the owner of the phone can sign up for via login and password that helps the owner locate their iphone if they misplace it. Call Verizon Wireless and ask them if the same is possible with a Droid. Also, ask them about ways to secure your cell phone from stalking activities. They can help you.


----------



## naomi105813 (Oct 7, 2011)

There must be trust between the couples,right?


----------



## tacoma (May 1, 2011)

HerToo said:


> I know the iphone 4 has an application that the owner of the phone can sign up for via login and password that helps the owner locate their iphone if they misplace it. Call Verizon Wireless and ask them if the same is possible with a Droid. Also, ask them about ways to secure your cell phone from stalking activities. They can help you.


This is regulated by the e-mail address of the phones owner.

When the "Find my iPhone" app is run in search of a phone an e-mail is sent to the phones owner so it`s not good to use for spying.

AS far as Android goes there are a number of apps that can be used to track a phone, see texts, and so on but he would need to have your phone in his possession long enough to download and install one of these apps.

If he hasn`t had direct access to your phone you`re probably ok.


----------

